# What is this?



## untruc (Aug 3, 2009)

My dad bought this object along with a bunch of old bottles recently at a flea market. The man who was selling it said that when he bought it he was told it dates back to WWII era, but he had no idea what it is or what it was used for...Any ideas what this thing might be?

 It's made of glass. There are no openings anywhere on it. It's hollow and will float on its side if put in a pool of water (we tested it).






 Thanks!


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 3, 2009)

WW2, pff, that thing dates at least from the 1890s or earlier. It was probably a rolling pin but its a strange shape for a rolling pin. The rollers from the 1940s are definately not hand blown like this one appears to be. This could be even from the 1860s. Wait until someone with a little bit more knowledge comes around though and tells you what it is.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2009)

Fishing net float.


----------



## Btl_Dvr (Aug 4, 2009)

I concur Cap.
 Jay


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, that is a fishing net float, I thought it might be that but the only floats I had seen are balls that look like that. But the date is still definitely older than ww2. They would have tied the ropes around those nobs.


----------



## untruc (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys! I really appreciate it


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 6, 2009)

Red sent me one...it has a Blob Seal..mines more green


----------



## reallyrs (Nov 6, 2009)

i found an aqua colored rolling pin float that was a little thinner than that one and about 8 inches long just 2 years ago, on the beach


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 6, 2009)

Well your guys have found a whole new world of glass product appreciation.  Fantastic and I have to tell you I can see six of them from my office chair here at the computer.  I have an extensive collection of probably 40 of them  They range from 4" to 8" in these little double ended ones. One end is formed with a purcella while the glass is on the 
 blowpipe, the other pinched end by the blow pipe is done and then using a catch tool or just a v-block on the marver, the blowpipe is sheared off and the hole in that end is covered with a glass patty like a seal, is pushed over the hole.
 From there I am looking at three round ones that are in the net bag coverings that were tied to floating net tops (1 -light green, 1 dark green, 1 lgt blue)..  On the ceiling  I have a round one, that is about 8-1/2" in diameter with a heavier rope bag and tie loops on it.  Down stairs there are about seven of them that range is size from 10" to 16" in diameter and all in rope bags and ties.  There is one down there that is a net float in the rope bag but it is shaped like a big bottle.  Most of these came out of the Pacific Ocean,  I have one from either Finland or Denmark, some from Italy and one that is more modern, that was made on a glass machine at Northwestern Glass in Washington State.  
 There are some good books on them and if you search on them on eBay, there are a lot of them being sold.  
 Just another obsession glass product in my collection of stuff.
 Other collecting obsessions I have are Fly Traps, Large Advertizing Bottles that never held the product in them.  My life has had a big exposure to glass.  My little lady gets all over me for my obsessions.  RED Matthews


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi untruc,  I went back to look at the pictures of your float.  I think it could be in the mid 1800s but it is really hard to tell because they have been making them for three hundred years or more.  The bottom two pictures in your set show the patty of glass that covered the blowpipe end.  
 When I get some extra time - I will try to put together some extra information - if it is wanted.  RED Matthews


----------



## untruc (Nov 7, 2009)

> When I get some extra time - I will try to put together some extra information - if it is wanted.  RED Matthews


 
 That would be great, when you have the time  Thanks!


----------



## rockbot (Nov 8, 2009)

That is called a Russian roller float. My good friend has over 200 types of floats. He has a citron russian roller that is over two feet long with a 8 inch diameter. He got it from his dad who got it in the 1950's off a beach in Hawaii.

 Rocky


----------

